# filing taxes online more likely to get audited?



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm just wondering, with filing taxes online using Netfile where you don't send in your actual T4 and other receipts, are these online filers more likely to get audited?

The alternative that i can think of is that they will randomly choose representative people from whom they require T4s and other receipts to verify their information. This would be performed as an intermediate step, instead or in advance of a full out audit.

how else would they guard against tax fraud?

anyone have any thoughts about this?


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

joncnca said:


> I'm just wondering, with filing taxes online using Netfile where you don't send in your actual T4 and other receipts, are these online filers more likely to get audited?
> 
> The alternative that i can think of is that they will randomly choose representative people from whom they require T4s and other receipts to verify their information. This would be performed as an intermediate step, instead or in advance of a full out audit.
> 
> ...


I don't have an answer for your question. But I do know that the CRA already has a copy of your T4 regardless of NETFILE or not.


----------



## ghostryder (Apr 5, 2009)

joncnca said:


> This would be performed as an intermediate step, instead or in advance of a full out audit.
> 
> how else would they guard against tax fraud?
> 
> anyone have any thoughts about this?



They already do "matching" on T4's.


If your only source of income is a T4 job and you have little else in terms of deductions/credits you may never get audited. Ever. In your lifetime.


----------

